# House prices and cost of living



## paulcronin (Aug 3, 2008)

We want to move to Spain, but need to find the right area. We are 31 with a 1 year old daughter. We want good weather, value for money with a property, low cost of living, nice school and decent supermarket. Any ideas?? We have checked out Murcia so far. We are going to Nerja this month too. We just want a nice area for our daughter to grow up. Also, does anyone know the cost of council tax and general household bills? It looks like the property prices are coming down - is this right? If anyone can give me any info on nice areas or costs - it would be much appreciated.


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

*hi and welcome*



paulcronin said:


> We want to move to Spain, but need to find the right area. We are 31 with a 1 year old daughter. We want good weather, value for money with a property, low cost of living, nice school and decent supermarket. Any ideas?? We have checked out Murcia so far. We are going to Nerja this month too. We just want a nice area for our daughter to grow up. Also, does anyone know the cost of council tax and general household bills? It looks like the property prices are coming down - is this right? If anyone can give me any info on nice areas or costs - it would be much appreciated.


the best advice i can give is dont move to nerja if you need a income very little work and what work there is gets given to the spanish if you have a income its ok best place maybe would be alicante benidorm work wise i am living here on a income from back home from property best thing to do is try the area first we have moved 3 times in 18 months now we are where we belong try before you buy is the saying goodluck with it


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

paulcronin said:


> We want to move to Spain, but need to find the right area. We are 31 with a 1 year old daughter. We want good weather, value for money with a property, low cost of living, nice school and decent supermarket. Any ideas?? We have checked out Murcia so far. We are going to Nerja this month too. We just want a nice area for our daughter to grow up. Also, does anyone know the cost of council tax and general household bills? It looks like the property prices are coming down - is this right? If anyone can give me any info on nice areas or costs - it would be much appreciated.



Mojacar might be worth a visit, good weather too apparently 

Council tax is lower than UK, household bills a little cheaper also

Property prices are down about 10% from a year ago, more in certain places

You need to visit different places and see where you like the most, its the only way and to base such a crucial decision on the opinions of complete strangers would almost certainly be a mistake


Dave


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Low property prices? Granada and Jaen provinces!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well areas are all subjective, we all like our own areas best. Schools and supermarkets are everywhere, in fact I'm often surprised by the number of supermarkets and big shopping malls there seem to be!! 

The cost of living here isnt particularly cheap here anymore. Food and household stuff is about the same as the UK, council tax is cheaper, petrols a little bit cheaper, cigs and booze are cheaper. Cars and electrical goods are more expensive. Electricity is about the same.

Property prices are falling and according to the latest reports are due to fall another 20% over then next 18 months, but who knows????? Things arent good here, unemployment is high and a lot of businesses are closing, mainly due to the car industry, the tourism slump and contruction industry crash.

Coming out and having a good look round is the best thing to do, work out what you need, what you want and like ???

jo xxx


----------



## paulcronin (Aug 3, 2008)

maro4me said:


> the best advice i can give is dont move to nerja if you need a income very little work and what work there is gets given to the spanish if you have a income its ok best place maybe would be alicante benidorm work wise i am living here on a income from back home from property best thing to do is try the area first we have moved 3 times in 18 months now we are where we belong try before you buy is the saying goodluck with it


Thanks for replying. I know someone with a company that covers the areas of malaga, valencia and alicante, so fingers crossed - I may get work from that.


----------



## paulcronin (Aug 3, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Mojacar might be worth a visit, good weather too apparently
> 
> Council tax is lower than UK, household bills a little cheaper also
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. We are defo gonna check out a few different areas first and will rent for 6 months to check it's the right place before buying.


----------



## paulcronin (Aug 3, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Low property prices? Granada and Jaen provinces!


thanks for replying


----------



## paulcronin (Aug 3, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well areas are all subjective, we all like our own areas best. Schools and supermarkets are everywhere, in fact I'm often surprised by the number of supermarkets and big shopping malls there seem to be!!
> 
> The cost of living here isnt particularly cheap here anymore. Food and household stuff is about the same as the UK, council tax is cheaper, petrols a little bit cheaper, cigs and booze are cheaper. Cars and electrical goods are more expensive. Electricity is about the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. Hopefully we'll find somewhere nice


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Renting is definately the way to go as things are at the moment and be careful if you are selling in the UK to fund this cos house prices are rising there and if you have to "unpick" your plans, you could lose out!!!

jo xxx


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

paulcronin said:


> We want to move to Spain, but need to find the right area. We are 31 with a 1 year old daughter. We want good weather, value for money with a property, low cost of living, nice school and decent supermarket. Any ideas?? We have checked out Murcia so far. We are going to Nerja this month too. We just want a nice area for our daughter to grow up. Also, does anyone know the cost of council tax and general household bills? It looks like the property prices are coming down - is this right? If anyone can give me any info on nice areas or costs - it would be much appreciated.


Just imagine a Spaniard asking a similar question about the UK. I could answer relative to the area I know, but have as much idea of housing in, say Cornwal, as I have of housing in Madrid.

What I can tell you is that I have been tracking property prices on the Benissa coast for a couple of years and can report accordingly. A luxury apartment complex was marketing 2 bed, 2 bath, sea view luxury apartments for 399,000 euros, now they are on at circa £250,000 euros. Bear in mind that when they were at their most expensive the pound was worth 1.45 euros. 3 bed, 2 bath, sea view villas with pool on a good sized plot were circa 550,000 euros, now there is a good selection for circa 350,000 euros.

With mountains, pine forests and a lovely coast road that tracks the edge of the coast it is very easy on the eye. Supermarkets and schools are a short drive away, situated between Moraira and Calpe everything that you would need is close to you.

You need to find the area that you are comfortable with, and then start the property research, good luck to you.


----------

